# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الكاردينال.. خطر على الأمن العام! / مزمل أبو القاسم

## علي سنجة

*الكاردينال.. خطر على الأمن العام!


قبل فترة كتبت في هذه المساحة مطالباً رئيس الهلال أشرف سيد أحمد  الكاردينال بأن يقتصد في حديثه لوسائل الإعلام، لسبب بسيط، مفاده أن هذا  الرجل لا يحسن الكلام!ما فتح الكاردينال فمه متحدثاً لأي وسيلة إعلامية إلا وجاء حديثه عامراً بالتجاوزات، وزاخراً بالإساءات!من قبل تحدى الاتحاد وسحب فريقه من الدوري والكأس بلا مبرر، ونظم  مهرجاناً تحدى به الاتحاد والسلطات الأمنية، وأحضر مكبرات الصوت، وجمع  الآلاف من مشجعي الهلال وأوسع الاتحاد العام والمريخ بالشتائم المقذعة، تم  بث كل تلك الفوضى على الهواء بواسطة الإذاعة الرياضية.وصف الاتحاد باتحاد اللقيمات!واتهم قادته بأنهم يتلقون الرشاوى من رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي،  ويتناولون معه اللقيمات في داره كل مساء كي يصطحبهم إلى الحج بطائرة خاصة!وشتم رئيس المريخ، واتهمه برشوة الحكام الأفارقة!الأدهى من ذلك أنه تحدث في مكبرات الصوت مردداً عبارة (الرئيس البشير الهلالابي)!كذلك زعم الكاردينال أن جهاز الأمن انحاز للهلال، وأمر قادة الاتحاد  العام بإكمال إجراءات تسجيل الحارس المجنس جمعة جينارو في كشوفات الهلال.قال: (ناس جهاز الأمن قالوا لي الاتحاد ورق جمعة جينارو بي طرفكم.. كملوا التسجيل بلاش تلاعب)!قالها على الملأ، من داخل إستاد الهلال، وبحضور آلاف المشجعين، ووثقت  كاميرات التلفزة حديثه وبثته إحدى الإذاعات الخاصة على الهواء، ولم يحاسبه  أحد، ولم ينف جهاز الأمن ما نسبه إليه الكاردينال.وقال في عطبرة: (لو ما ناس دخري الزمان كان ودينا الاتحاد الخور)!دخري الزمان الذي زج الكاردينال باسمه في عطبرة هو أحد أبرز قيادات  جهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني، وقد أشرف بنفسه على كل المبادرات النوعية  التي دعم بها الجهاز الرياضة والرياضيين.الجهاز الذي بلغ حرصه على الابتعاد عن الصراعات الرياضية حداً جعله  يوجه منسوبيه بعدم العمل في الأندية.. يتحدث باسمه الكاردينال ويدمغه  بلانحياز للهلال والتدخل إعانته على تسجيل أحد اللاعبين، ولا نسمع نفياً،  ولا محاسبةً لرجلٍ بلغ تطاوله حداً جعله يتحدث باسم رئيس الجمهورية، ويصفه  بالهلالابي، في عز أيام خلاف مجلس الهلال مع المريخ والاتحاد العام!كانت رسالة تخويف، ومحاولة مرفوضة لاستغلال اسم الرئيس والجهاز لإرهاب الخصوم، لكنها فشلت!تكبد النائب الأول مشاق السفر إلى مدينة دنقلا ليشرف نهائي البطولة  التي تحمل اسم الوطن، بلفتة تشريف رائعة للرياضيين عامة، ولأسرة كرة القدم  على وجه الخصوص.كان بمقدور الكاردينال أن يحضر فريقه إلى دنقلا ليؤدي مباراة ودية، بعد  أن ينفذ قرار الانسحاب، من باب التقدير للدولة ممثلة في النائب الأول  للرئيس، ولم يفعل، ولم يحاسب!سعي لتخريب الموسم الكروي، وحرض عدداً من الأندية على التمرد، بالانسحاب من الدوري، وأفلح في إقناع ناديين بتنفيذ ما يريد!لا احترم الرئيس.لا احترم النائب الأول.لا احترم جهاز الأمن.لا احترم الاتحاد.لا احترم نده التقليدي.لا احترم القوانين التي تنظم النشاط الكروي.لا احترم القواعد التي تحكم انتقالات اللاعبين!ولا احترم الإعلام.

ازدرى الكل.. ولم يحاسب ولم يعاقب!بل إن الدولة تدخلت لحمايته من العقوبة، وضغطت على الاتحاد ليعفيه من  المحاسبة، ويرفع العقوبات الموقعة على ناديه، برغم وضوح النصوص التي تحكم  المخالفات التي وقع فيها!وبعد ذلك كله تم تكريمه بمشاركة حكومة ولاية نهر النيل!!قبل يومين أساء الكاردينال للمئات من إعلاميي الهلال، وصرح على الملأ متهماً إياهم بالرشوة!قالها بصريح العبارة، (80% في المائة من كتاب الهلال مرتشون)!تم نشر هذا التصريح المفزع في المينشيت الرئيس لصحيفة هلالية!الكاردينال بات يشكل خطراً على استقرار الوسط الرياضي كله وليس الهلال فحسب.مرة أخرى نتساءل: من يحمي هذا الرجل؟
آخر الحقائق
في اجتماع رسمي جمع الكاردينال مع وزير  الإعلام الاتحادي ووزير الدولة بالإعلام وأمين عام المجلس القومي للصحافة  (داخل مكتب وزير الإعلام) تحدث الكاردينال عن (رشوة) قدمها نادي المريخ  لأمين عام مجلس الصحافة، كي يوقف أحدى الصحف الهلالية!هناك حديث عن تدخل أحد النافذين لإيقاف  برنامج (مع الأجراس) الذي يقدمه الزميل محمد الأمين نور الدائم، وتم  الإيقاف استجابةً لطلب الكاردينال.خطاب الكاردينال في مهرجان الانسحاب يعد الأسوأ في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.وخطابه السوقي في عطبرة يليه في السوء.الخطاب الأول عاجز، احتشد بإساءات بالغة،  وألفاظ هابطة، وتشبيهات سوقية، أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الكاردينال  يحتل منصباً لا يمتلك مؤهلاته، ولا يناسب قدراته.. إن كانت له قدرات!يومها اتهم المريخ بشراء ذمم حكام مبارياته الإفريقية (بمساعدة الاتحاد السوداني)!وقال (الحكم يقرب ينطط لمن يحسب ليهم بلنتي)!زج الكاردينال باسم الرئيس بمتاجرة رخيصة  أراد بها أن يوهم سامعيه بأن قرار الانسحاب مدعوم من مؤسسة الرئاسة، في  معرض استفزازه لجماهير المريخ!نحن لا نقبل الإهانة لزملائنا في إعلام الهلال، حتى ولو صدرت من رئيس نادي الهلال.(ثمانون في المائة من كُتاب الهلال مرتشون)، تصريح مخيف، ينبغي أن لا يمر مرور الكرام.حسناً فعل اتحاد الصحافيين عندما بادر بإصدار بياناً استنكر فيه تصريح الكاردينال.مطلوب من رئيس الهلال أن يسحب تصريحاته المسيئة، ويعتذر عنها.أحاديثه العنيفة وتصريحاته المنفلتة باتت تشكل خطراً بالغاً على الأمن العام.مساندو الكاردينال في الصحف أوسعوا كل رموز الهلال بالإساءات.رجل بقامة حكيم الهلال طه علي البشير، تعرض لأسوأ الشتائم، حتى اضطر إلى اللجوء لمحكمة الصحافة شاكياً عدة مرات.تعرض لشتائم عنصرية، وإساءات تقدح في شرفه ولم تسلم منها حتى أسرته.الشتائم طالت رئيس الهلال الأسبق صلاح أحمد إدريس وأسرته وكل أنصاره.الصراع الهلالي إلى استفحال، والسبب سياسة الكاردينال.مجلس الهلال في إجازة مفتوحة من الاجتماعات منذ شهر فبراير المنصرم، بأمر الكاردينال.نائب رئيس الهلال وعدد مقدر من أعضاء  المجلس توقفوا عن العمل في المجلس، لأن رئيس الهلال همشهم وأصبح يتصرف في  النادي الكبير وكأنه ضيعة تخصه.من ينقذ الهلال من براثن الكاردينال؟النتائج الكبيرة التي حققها المريخ في مباراتيه الإعداديتين في تركيا تشير إلى ضعف الخصوم أكثر مما تدل على قوة فرقة المريخ.يجب على إدارة البعثة أن توجه الشركة  المنظمة للمعسكر بتوفير مباريات إعدادية مفيدة أمام خصوم محترمين، بدلاً من  منازلة فرق تخسر بالدستة ونصف الدستة.مثل هذه النتائج الخداعة لا تفرح المريخاب.التمارين أفضل منها بكثير.الهزيمة أمام أي فريق قوي أفضل من الفوز بالدستة ونصف الدستة على فرق متواضعة.المريخ سافر إلى تركيا لتجهيز فريقه لموسم ينازل فيه الأقوياء، وذلك لن يتم إلا باللعب أمام فرق محترمة.ألا يعلم مدرب المريخ أنتوني هاي أن  الزعيم نازل بايرن ميونيخ الألماني وزينت الروسي ورٍد بُل النمساوي في طور  الإعداد بلا خوف ولا وجل من قبل؟الحديث عن التدرج في منازلة الخصوم لتبرير منازلة الفرق الهزيلة لن يقنعنا.لم يرسل المريخ فريقه إلى تركيا ليلعب مع فرق متواضعة وخصوم يخسرون بالدستة ونصف الدستة.آخر خبر: التدريبات العادية أجدى وأفضل من مثل هذه المباريات الهزيلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا علي سنجة الرائع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لماذا لا يترك مزمل هذا الكاردينال يعوس فسادا وتدميراً في الهلال
لمصلحة من ذهاب الكاردينال قطعا ليس من مصلحة المريخاب
بقاء مثل هذا المهرج هو صمام أمان لأهل المريخ
اتركوه يكمل هذه الزعزعة والعشوائية
فنحن الرابحون
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*مزمل يصدر كشف ممارسة العمل الاداري للكاردينال  منز بدء نشاطه الاداري وحتى اليوم علي كل الاعلاميين الشرفاء مراجعة هزا الكشف والافادة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لماذا لا يترك مزمل هذا الكاردينال يعوس فسادا وتدميراً في الهلال
لمصلحة من ذهاب الكاردينال قطعا ليس من مصلحة المريخاب
بقاء مثل هذا المهرج هو صمام أمان لأهل المريخ
اتركوه يكمل هذه الزعزعة والعشوائية
فنحن الرابحون




 22222222222222222222
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لماذا لا يترك مزمل هذا الكاردينال يعوس فسادا وتدميراً في الهلال
لمصلحة من ذهاب الكاردينال قطعا ليس من مصلحة المريخاب
بقاء مثل هذا المهرج هو صمام أمان لأهل المريخ
اتركوه يكمل هذه الزعزعة والعشوائية
فنحن الرابحون



يا حبيب انت نظرت للموضوع من جانب واحد هو كرهك للهلال فقط
والله العظيم انا بكره الهلال اكثر من كرهي لاسرائيل

لكن علينا ان ننظر للموضوع بعدة زوايا
اولا مزمل صحفي رياضي وما قاله الكاردينال خرج نطاق الرياضه
ثانيا علينا ان نظر للموضوع بان مزمل يدافع عن المريخ لان الكاردينال اتهم المريخ واتهم رئيس نادي المريخ
ثالثا وهذا هو الاهم ... ما كتبه مزمل فيه ما فيه تحت السطور خصوصا الجانب المتعلق بالحكومة خصوصا جهاز الامن العام
جهاز الامن العام يحي الكاردينال وبهذا هو يحمي الهلال واصبح الهلال محمي يعني يفعل ما يريد هذه هي الحقيقة
وما يثبت هذا ليس كلام الكاردينال فقط ولكن ما تكتبه المطلوقه فاطمه الصادق

انظر فقط للكيفة التى تم بها تسجيل جمعة جينارو المجنس 
جمعة  تم تجنسية لفريق يلعب فى الدرجة الاولي هو فريق كوبر الذي يتراسه شرفيا  عمر حسن البشير عمرك سمعت ولا شفت فريق فى الدرجة الاولي يتم تجنيس احد  لاعبيه
الامر الاخر جمعة جينارو تم تسجيله فى الهلال بنظام الاعاره  والقانون لا يسمح باعاره لاعب اكثر من سنه هذا هو القانون ولكن تدخل جهاز  الامن جعل جمعة جينارو لاعب فى الهلال لاكثر من ثلاثة سنوات

يجب الدق على الحديد حتى يرفع جهاز الامن حمايته للهلال 
ياخي  ارجع لشكوي الخرطوم الوطني فى تسجيل اللاعب سيدي بيه اظن التزوير كان واضح  والشكوي مضمونه من اوقف هذه الشكوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو جهاز الامن لانه الراعي  للخرطوم الوطني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

يا حبيب انت نظرت للموضوع من جانب واحد هو كرهك للهلال فقط
والله العظيم انا بكره الهلال اكثر من كرهي لاسرائيل

لكن علينا ان ننظر للموضوع بعدة زوايا
اولا مزمل صحفي رياضي وما قاله الكاردينال خرج نطاق الرياضه
ثانيا علينا ان نظر للموضوع بان مزمل يدافع عن المريخ لان الكاردينال اتهم المريخ واتهم رئيس نادي المريخ
ثالثا وهذا هو الاهم ... ما كتبه مزمل فيه ما فيه تحت السطور خصوصا الجانب المتعلق بالحكومة خصوصا جهاز الامن العام
جهاز الامن العام يحي الكاردينال وبهذا هو يحمي الهلال واصبح الهلال محمي يعني يفعل ما يريد هذه هي الحقيقة
وما يثبت هذا ليس كلام الكاردينال فقط ولكن ما تكتبه المطلوقه فاطمه الصادق

انظر فقط للكيفة التى تم بها تسجيل جمعة جينارو المجنس 
جمعة  تم تجنسية لفريق يلعب فى الدرجة الاولي هو فريق كوبر الذي يتراسه شرفيا  عمر حسن البشير عمرك سمعت ولا شفت فريق فى الدرجة الاولي يتم تجنيس احد  لاعبيه
الامر الاخر جمعة جينارو تم تسجيله فى الهلال بنظام الاعاره  والقانون لا يسمح باعاره لاعب اكثر من سنه هذا هو القانون ولكن تدخل جهاز  الامن جعل جمعة جينارو لاعب فى الهلال لاكثر من ثلاثة سنوات

يجب الدق على الحديد حتى يرفع جهاز الامن حمايته للهلال 
ياخي  ارجع لشكوي الخرطوم الوطني فى تسجيل اللاعب سيدي بيه اظن التزوير كان واضح  والشكوي مضمونه من اوقف هذه الشكوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو جهاز الامن لانه الراعي  للخرطوم الوطني



احييك حبيبنا الشوق غلاب علي المحبة العظيمة للمريخ والتي تسربلنا بها وغرقنا فيها
ما عنيته واعنية ان هذا الكاردينال يعمل في صالح المريخ بعشوائيته وبقائه فيه مصلحة
اما الأمنجية وهلاليتهم فإن ما يكتبه مزمل لن يحرك فيهم شعرة وسيظلوا يكسروا له القواعد
وكذلك كل الرؤس الهلالية في الحكومة في ظل استمرارية الدعم الأمني والحكومي والإتحادي
هل أفضل لنا الكاردينال العشوائي ام رئيس آخر يمتاز بالموضوعية والحكمة
بالتاكيد الكاردينال أفضل خيار في الساحة يدمر الفريق ويحطم اللعيبة
فهلا تركنا يكمل ما بدأه ام نزيله ليأتي من يبني الفريق؟!
*

----------

